
Android Wear is getting killed, and it’s all Qualcomm’s fault - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/android-wear-is-getting-killed-and-its-all-qualcomms-fault/
======
georgeecollins
As a lover of Android, this is very depressing. Google actually started with a
lead in smart watches and now they are way behind. Smart watches are here to
stay. It's a great example of how Apple stays behind a product and Google is
completely fickle.

